# Amazon Video on Tab 7.0 Plus?



## rustyp2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone found a fix for the Amazon Video app and been able to get the app to actually work? I can get it to run, but when I select a video it force-closes. Amazon is definitely the cheapest video stores I have found when I need to download a video (rent) vs. streaming as in Netflix.


----------

